# Grant stove



## xman23 (Nov 10, 2013)

My daughter was given this Grant insert stove. She's asking is it worth trying to install it. I don't know much about installing a insert, so I'm checking with the experts here. She said the stove has a rectangular chimney output. She has a working fireplace with a masonry chimney. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Nick Mystic (Nov 10, 2013)

It looks like an old pre-EPA insert that was probably installed slammer style - meaning it was slid into a fireplace opening with no SS flex liner installed to it. I had a similar set up in our home when we first bought it. When I removed it and cleaned my masonry chimney with an 18" x 13"  clay flue liner I got 30 gallons of creosote out of the chimney and smoke chamber!  If your daughter is serious about wanting to get into heating with wood I'd recommend a new insert or stove. That Grant might make a nice fire pit stove. I don't mean to insult Grant Stoves, since I know nothing about them. I'm just going by the similar look it has to my old insert.


----------



## mellow (Nov 11, 2013)

It is your usual Buck copy stove,  you will need to tap and thread screws on top to hold down a Rectangle to Round Insert Boot on top of it so you can fit a flex liner to it.

If it is all you got then it will keep you warm,  just don't let her smoulder the fire in it as that will rack up the creosote in the liner and cause a chimney fire.


----------



## xman23 (Nov 11, 2013)

I want to make sure my daughter does the safe thing with this stove. So what is the recommended installation for an insert like this? Do you remove the chimney flue and install a 6 inch metal chimney into to masonry chimney?  Can't it be a single wall pipe since it's in a masonry chimney?


----------



## aansorge (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd sell it outright or for scrap and get something newer.

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/for/4185064508.html


----------



## mellow (Nov 12, 2013)

Stainless steel flex liner,  if height is 20ft+ you could get away with a 6" liner,  if less it will need to be 8".  You will need the adapter I mentioned in my previous post.  It will be just like all the other insert installs that you see on here.


----------



## xman23 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was telling my daughter what you guys thought, not to good. It came out of a old farm house in North Carolina, her husbands sisters new house.

She was telling me an interesting feature of this stove, you can see in the bottom right side of the picture. The stove has a air space around the fire box.  There is a fan to blow air around this and out the flexible pipe. They had this pipe going into a different room.

She's been thinking about a insert, when this came here way. Just cost here $75 to rent a Uhaul to get it to Ohio. She says it looks good, no cracks. So there going to try it out in the driveway. If it looks good they going to look into the chimney liner and adapter to round pipe., and try it out. If they like wood burning they will look at getting something better.

Question about these liners. I thought they were are non insulated roll. Aren't they corrugated, not smooth? How do you keep them clean?


----------



## xman23 (Mar 25, 2016)

A follow up. My daughter did a slammer install in there fire place, as a test. They did this to test the waters of a wood burners life style. Well there hooked on the fuel savings. The stove did a good job heating most of the house. It did burn a lot of wood, they thought.  They  loaded ever 1.5 hours.

The stove is for sale, cheep. In Ohio near Canton.  Here's a picture of there temp install. They are going to look at a new insert.


----------



## Husky (Mar 25, 2016)

First thing I notice is you are going to need at least 16" of heath space in front of that stove or any other insert you put in that area. Tear out the carpet and put in something non flammable. I think you are doing the right thing by not installing that old stove. Good luck.


----------



## xman23 (Mar 27, 2016)

I saw thus stove for the first time during our Easter visit to my daughters house in Ohio. See my last picture. To my surprise, the stove is a heatalotor type of design. a box in a box, with in and out fan ports. They have a fan that hooks up to the pipe connection om the right.  Question, Is this design common for these type of stoves and inserts?


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2016)

A convection jacket is still common on most modern inserts. Though the more typical air flow is around the sides or bottom and then over the top of the stove for better heating efficiency.


----------

